# Hymer A class, Hymer B class.



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Some one please tell an ex caravaner the difference. A class B class they all seem the same to me.

Phil*


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

They are the same - A class are the all in one mohome Hymer thought they would be clever and call them all B - chuff knows why but yes you are right they are the one and same. Don't get me started on layouts you will be here till next February!!!  

The C class are either low profile, or with a luton.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> They are the same - A class are the all in one mohome Hymer thought they would be clever and call them all B - chuff knows why but yes you are right they are the one and same. Don't get me started on layouts you will be here till next February!!!
> 
> The C class are either low profile, or with a luton.
> 
> ...


Sorry Greenie but your a little wrong.

C Class are luton with over cab bed
T Class are low profile (semi Integral)
A or B Class are (fully) Integral

edit,
Not quite sure about this next bit but maybe Hymer call their A Class a B Class as they are not as large as a true American A Class


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh you're right Grath - low profile is T Class - am on medication obviously not had enough yet! C Class for any other includes low profile though. 

There is a T class for sale near us often quite tempted to ask for a nosey round but feels rude.

Where did that last statement come from?

Greenie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Greenie, Ill help you out with the medication, if it's a good (or for that matter a not so good) bottle of the red stuff  
We have a T Class Hymer and it says T Class on the door and on the bit above the windscreen.
The same van built to left hand drive would have the wording replaced with Tramp.
I think that later vans now have Tramp for the UK market.


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the input, it seems that a simple thing like A/B class is not as simple as it first appears.

Thanks again.

Phil*


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Angelfire said:


> Thank you all for the input, it seems that a simple thing like A/B class is not as simple as it first appears.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Phil*


Hi Angelfire,

Then there is the E class and the S class to consider too. :wink:

Please don't go thinking that an E650 would be 6.5 mtr long, or a B754 would be 7.5 mtrs long, as that would be too logical. :lol:

I never did work out Hymer's logic with their model numbers. Here is a good place though, to become familiar. >>Hymer Layouts<<. The history option on the menu to the left is also interesting.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Please don't go thinking that an E650 would be 6.5 mtr long.........


Strangely Jock, it is..... must be one of the very few where the model number matches the length 8O 8O 8O

Enjoyed the "My family" email by the way - although I'm not too sure about the English cousin :lol: :lol:

And just to get back on topic - the manufacturer refers to what we call 'A' class as "Integral".

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sprokit said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't go thinking that an E650 would be 6.5 mtr long.........
> ...


Hi Keith,

Just my luck to pick the wrong model as an example. :roll: :wink:

BTW Keith, the sending of that funny email to all those recipients was clearly an error, but still not sure how it was done. 8O . Glad that you liked it though.
I wonder what the Hymer Service Centre at Bad Waldsee made of it. :lol:

(BTW, your colleagues at P/boro have been extremely helpful to me recently, re an upgrade in weight. :thumbleft: )



Sprockit said:


> And just to get back on topic - the manufacturer refers to what we call 'A' class as "Integral".


Integraten Reisemobile. :wink: Not a Hymer I know, and very impractical for UK camp sites, but I do like >>This baby<<

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi JockandRita.
I know what you mean about the model numbers and you would have thought that all makers would make the number correspond to the size, that is when the number is a size like numeral and not something like a 10 or a 20.
However guess what, our Hymer T Class (semi integral) is a T625 and it is as near to 6.25 metres as makes little difference.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> Hi JockandRita.
> I know what you mean about the model numbers and you would have thought that all makers would make the number correspond to the size, that is when the number is a size like numeral and not something like a 10 or a 20.
> However guess what, our Hymer T Class (semi integral) is a T625 and it is as near to 6.25 metres as makes little difference.


Hi Grath,

Yes, illogically our E690 is 8 mtrs????

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ref the numbers thing.....

I know there doesn't appear to be a definitive answer but heres a German guys opinion from another forum of how the model numbers originally started and goes some way to decipher them.
Probably doesn't always work for later models eg, the explanation for the *0* in my B504 isn't listed, but it just goes to show that the Germans aren't really 100% sure either 

Google translate tidied up as best I can :wink:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I trust these discharges from the large number of known types of names:

*The 1st Digit* stands for the initially targeted vehicle length in meters. 
Accordingly, the first *5* 24 probably as a 5-meter mobile (5, XX m) and the *4* 94 as a 4-meter mobile (4, XX m) start.

*The 2nd Digit* indicates the floor plan shape. If the logic of true mean - at least initially

1 - Mobile with a double bed (transverse) and garage -> B 5 *1* 4, 6 *1* 4

2 - Mobile with rear bed (simple, transverse) and garage -> B 5 *2* 4

3 - Mobile with round rear seating -> B 5 *3* 4, 6 *3* 4

4 - Mobile with a large sitting area (for example, dinette) -> B 5 *4* 4, 6 *4* 4

5 - Mobile with a queen-size bed (longitudinal) -> B 6 *5* 4

6 - Mobile with extra-large bathroom -> B 5 *6* 4

7 - Mobile with two single beds (longitudinal) -> B 6 *7* 4, 7 *7* 4

8 - Mobile with Barsitzgruppe -> B 5 *8* 4

*The 3rd Digit* stands for some time for the base chassis. 
4 means Fiat, 
5 stands for Mercedes 
2 for Ford 
Thus B is a Fiat 524 - built on a Mercedes its a B 525. (Transient was also 0 for Mercedes, such as the C 640). 
Whether this Hymer nomenclature applied consistently so I do not know. Variations, you'll always find. How about the B 634, from the 2002 (?) A development of the B 534 seats with longer (Hymer had not yet mobile with single beds in the longitudinal program) represented.The B 634 is 6.39 m long, thus rightly the 6 in the first place. In contrast, the states (from 2003 infestation 6.39 m long) B 524 still 5XX, stands in the hierarchy under the B634

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure you'll all be able to pick holes in his theory but at least he's had a go 

Pete


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi JockandRita,

Thanks for the link to Deepcar International. I live less than two miles from the dealership, and my wife of 40 years lived less than half a mile away when she lived with her parents. Its a small world.

Not quite certain how the Company is doing these days, it seems to have contracted over the last couple of years, their main showroom is now a car garage. Next time I go past I will pop in for a look.

Thanks again,

Angelfire/Phil*


----------

